# Swiss Water Decaf Beans



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Can anyone point me to some decaf beans using swiss water process?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

http://londiniumespresso.com/products/decaffeinated-swp-costa-rican-fresh-roasted-coffee


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Michael. Sorry I should have added looking for an espresso roast.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Those beans are listed under the Espresso Beans section


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Brilliant thanks. Has anyone tried them?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Chiarasdad rates them highly I believe!


----------



## EspressoD (Mar 4, 2012)

I am currently using some of their Costa Rican. Dark roasted beans that make a good espresso. The only difference I have noticed is that I have to grind finer than the Hasbean beans I generally use.


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the londinium ones here. Opened after 7 days rest rather than 10.

You are right about needing a more finer grind here. Out a 18g shot I managed to pour 36g in about 20 seconds. The first couple of seconds was a watery black stuff though so I might cut this next time. I am going to try dose up to 19g and tamp harder to slow the shot down. For what it is worth the shot was palatable if a little thin and had loads of thick dark golden crema.


----------



## Flanners (Mar 21, 2011)

£6 postage!!! I was tempted until that screen popped up.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

What about these from coffeebeanshop http://www.coffeebeanshop.co.uk/premium-espresso-blend-swiss-water-decaffeinated-p-436.html

£4.60 + P&P


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been thinking about giving the CBS Swiss Decaf beans a go for a while. I often fancy a coffee in the evening, but know if I have another I won't be able to sleep. If anyone tries them I'd be interested to know their thoughts.


----------



## Flanners (Mar 21, 2011)

Settled for a kilo of Monmouth's decaff. Very nice it is too.


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

tribs said:


> I've been thinking about giving the CBS Swiss Decaf beans a go for a while. I often fancy a coffee in the evening, but know if I have another I won't be able to sleep. If anyone tries them I'd be interested to know their thoughts.


It is worth noting that it is not just the cafeine which can affect sleep. The acids and other compounds can do this even in a decaf coffee if you are sensitive to them.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just started a bag of the CBS premium decaff espresso, quite nice, better than most decaff's, always a problem getting a decent decaff, the best I have had was a Sidamo from James Gourmet that was a while ago have not seen it lately, I find the flavour of some very bitter no matter what I do.


----------

